# westside barbell training



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

So heres the deal, do you repeat the same main lift exercise on de days as you did on your previous me day. Or do you pick another. Ie. Deadlift would you pick say good mornings if you were having trouble with spine erector strength.. and if so how do you know what 50 percent of that lift is?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2013)

If you want to improve a particular weakness or lift, then work that lift. As for knowing what 50% of that lift is, use your judgement. Rate the weight on a scale of 1-10 of perceived difficulty.  If it feels like a 5, stop there.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow incredibly brilliant,. Your like an evil genius... lol


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

P.S. your avatar is crazy


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> So heres the deal, do you repeat the same main lift exercise on de days as you did on your previous me day. Or do you pick another. Ie. Deadlift would you pick say good mornings if you were having trouble with spine erector strength.. and if so how do you know what 50 percent of that lift is?



DE lower is ALWAYS speed squats then you can do some speed pulls after if you like or GM's or whatever.

ME lifts are switchable DE Lower is speed always speed off a box.

You can switch DE Squats up with bands, chains, box height and gear but you always speed squat.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2013)

To judge the speed the bar must move fast you should be doing fast doubles you should be exploding off the box, if you have too much effort getting a rep the weight is to heavy.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Interesting? So you wouldnt do rack pulls on a de lower day?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 1, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Interesting? So you wouldn't do rack pulls on a de lower day?



You asked about Westside and DE Lower, speed squats is a major component to Westside and is something I don't see anyone change it's always speed squat for the main movement anything after that is on you as an accessory.

Your not doing Westside if your not speed squatting!


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 1, 2013)

Alright lets go puke then.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

Best thing you can do is buy a tendo unit.  Strength, speed, and power is a science.  They are worth the expense...even if you have to go in with a few guys and share it.  Use it at least once per month.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Alright ill look into it thanks Joliver


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

It is so important to understand your power production. You cant know power until you understand work in terms of time.  You cant understand work until you see that its force application over a displacement (bench press stroke/deadlift pull/squat depth).  You cannot know force unless you are able to determine how fast you can accelerate a given weight.  The tendo solves those problems.  

You can make a science out of what we do.  It is best to do so.  Everyone who reads this can identify with the feeling familiar with a pair of dumbbells or a bar weight:"Well, its shoulder day--guess i'll start with the xx pounders."  That is the fast track to nowhere.  It isn't a plateau, though that is what it is assumed to be.  It is a lack of understanding physical capacity and a lack of intensity that we are all guilty of at some point in time.  You must know when you are capable of progression, and when capable, you got to f*cking move.


----------

